# Elmers Multipurpose spray adhesive



## DeansDust (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey gang-

I want to try using Elmers spray adhesive to laminate 3/4" wide strips of walnut and cherry together. the strips are 5' long, 3/4 in. wide and vary from 1/8"-5/8' thick.

I will be gluing these strips face to face and don't really want to smear the typical glue on these strips…far too tedious and messy.

Thought I'd try spraying them with Elmers Spray Adhesive. The spray can says: permanent applications, no bleed through, reasonable open time, dries good etc. etc. etc.

Question: has anybody used this spray adhesive with confidence and success? I am laminating these strips together to create a decorative edge on a floating shelf, and it's gotta look good, be reliable and permanent.

Any opinions?


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

So so results, we had to be creative in Iraq and sometimes this was all we had. Me, I stick with what I know works and if it takes some time so be it.


----------



## kwolfe (Feb 12, 2014)

I would say try a small sample to see the results. My guess is to get the same coverage as regular glue you may have to spray a decent amount which might not be really clean.


----------

